# cherry score



## big game cook (Jul 23, 2012)

man i must have 500lbs of fresh cut cherry. it was 14" or better in diam and i have several logs and stumps.

a guy on craigs list had listed firewood for free. i contacted him and was first. i went to got some maple from a 65' ish soft maple. it was two truckloads of green good wood. then as i was loading it he came out and told me that the other 80% of the tree standing was coming down and i could have it all. a tree service was cutting it. its much cheaper if the wood doesnt have to be hauled off. he asked if i wanted it. i said heck ya. so i went yesterday and got another two truckloads.

today they brought it all down to the stump. i had a 22' trailer. i had a full load with 4 huge trunk pieces and two big limb chunks. took it home and went back to get the last of the 15 20" diam chunks. the tree guys said we got some cherry yellow locust and small maple ascross the road you can have it too.  they said it was little stuff. ya right. 10 truclkoads. i had way to much on the trailer but i got it home real slowly. and the cherry was a big one. the three logs to the left on the huge maple trunk are cherry as well as all that pile by the pool.













100_0769.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 23, 2012






heres the load. and theres 4 truckloads behind boat you cant see. they boomed the big ones right on the trailer for me and did all the cutting. cant beat that.













wood.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 23, 2012


















wood1.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 23, 2012






did these last week this was the first 2 truckloads.













cut.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 23, 2012


















cut1.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 23, 2012


----------



## big game cook (Jul 23, 2012)

my homeade splitter i built can tackle about anything. has the tongs. if craned up 4' diam logs with it. has a 2" ram for lifting and a 4" for splitting. gonna be a long week. and its 102 to 98 all week. yah!!!!!!!!


----------



## phillytexsmoked (Jul 23, 2012)

NICE!! Now get to smokin!!!


----------



## brdprey (Jul 23, 2012)

omg score!! grats to you. cherry is one of my fav to smoke with.

wish i lived near you to help you bring that beast down.


----------



## alelover (Jul 23, 2012)

Great find. That ought to keep you in smoke for quite a while.


----------



## walterwhite (Jul 29, 2012)

My name is Walt and I have a problem. I collect smoking wood. I scan logs people leave by the side of the road to identify oak, maple, hickory. I've also gotten crab apple and cherry that way. I've trimmed mulberry, box elder, black walnut and cherry from my yard. I too have studied the "free firewood" ads on Craigslist.

I have way more smoking wood than I can ever use.

My collection pales in comparison to yours!  :bow down:


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jul 29, 2012)

What a score!  I have checked Craigs list but out here there is not much hard wood.  I did acquire a lot of cottonwood and find that that can be used for smoking.  I will try it and let you all know how it works.  Steve


----------



## big game cook (Jul 30, 2012)

i split up 1 of the trunk pieces of cherry thats in the very first pic on the top above the blue gas can against pool. chopped it into 1 1/2" strips and then cut them in 1/2. there about as wide as a palm of your hand. that one trunk piece filled 2 milk crates heaping full.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ill have enough to last a few years easy.













105_0791.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 30, 2012


















105_0792.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Jul 30, 2012


----------



## walterwhite (Aug 1, 2012)

That's beautiful! I really like cherry for fish.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2012)

That is one great score - might be a way to make some $ too


----------



## rstr hunter (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow!!! Great Score.  Not sure if you can get it all used before it rots, maybe you should bring me a truckload of cherry, I'd be happy to help:)


----------



## big game cook (Aug 6, 2012)

shouldnt be a problem using it up. only the red marked wood is cherry. the rest is firewood which i burn in the shop and house as well. i go through a lot of wood. its my primary heat.













cherry.jpg



__ big game cook
__ Aug 6, 2012


----------



## senseirogue (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice!  I have two cherry trees, in my back yard, as well as a pear tree, an apple and two peach trees.  My question to the experienced smokers, around here is: how long do I have to dry it out before I can use it in my smoker, or my grill, and how long would, or should I soak it, before putting it in with the charcoal?   I used some, today, but I only gave it about and hour to soak, and it burned up pretty quick, so I didn't get a lot of smoke out of it, and a lot of flame.  I had to rescue my ribs from the flames, and got to them just in time; they're delicious, but somehow, if I'd done it right, I feel they could have been better.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks, for any, and all responses.


----------

